# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  IP camera  και  wifi camera

## manolispentarakis

IMG_1026.jpgIMG_1027.jpgIMG_1028.jpgIMG_1029.jpgIMG_1030.jpgIMG_1031.jpgκαλησπερα.ειχα βαλει ενα ποστ μηπως καταφερνα να τις πουλησω αυτες εδω και καταφερα και πουλησα 3.λεω μια να την κρατησω.γινεται να την κανω wifi camera  με καποιο τροπο?στο σκρουτζ κανου 500 ευρω και ειναι αμαρτια.η να την ανταλλαξω με καμια  wifi cam?

----------


## kioan

Μπορείς να πάρεις ένα AP το οποίο υποστηρίζει client mode. Το ρυθμίζεις ώστε να συνδέεται στο WiFi σου και πάνω σε αυτό συνδέεις με καλώδιο δικτύου την κάμερα.

----------


## manolispentarakis

ευχαριστω..εχεις κανενα link? ακριβο??

----------


## kioan

Για παράδειγμα αυτό, είναι από τα φτηνά και δέχεται και εξωτερική κεραία.

----------

manolispentarakis (03-02-16)

----------


## angelkos

Καλημέρα.  Μπορείς να μου στείλεις περισότερα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά της κάμερας; Με ενδιαφέρει. Δεν είδα πουθενά καμιά αναφορά για τον φακό, είναι σταθερός;

----------


## kioan

*Angelkos*, πέραν του ότι θέλεις να πάρεις σε τιμή ευκαιρίας μια ακριβή κάμερα, θεωρείς πως η λύση που πρότεινα στον *manolispentarakis* ώστε να την αξιοποιήσει υστερεί και σε κάτι άλλο ή μήπως δεν είναι τεχνικώς εφικτή;

angelkos.png

----------


## angelkos

Κατ΄αρχάς φίλε μου δεν κατάλαβα το πνεύμα σου. Εάν είναι μια καλοπροαίρετη ερώτηση χωρίς δόση ειρωνείας τότε σου απαντώ.
Πράγματι είναι η πλέον κατάλληλη λύση αυτή που του πρότεινες με acces point, αφού θέλει να την κάνει wifi. 
Τώρα όσον αφορά το δικό μου ενδιαφέρον, είδα ένα νέο ποστ του παιδιού στις 8-2-16 που έλεγε πως την πουλάει σε νέα τιμή 115 ευρώ για να φύγει. 
Πράγματι σε αυτή την τιμή είναι ευκαιρία, η συγκεκριμένη κάμερα.
Λοιπόν που είναι το μεμπτό;

----------


## vasilllis

> Κατ΄αρχάς φίλε μου δεν κατάλαβα το πνεύμα σου. Εάν είναι μια καλοπροαίρετη ερώτηση χωρίς δόση ειρωνείας τότε σου απαντώ.
> Πράγματι είναι η πλέον κατάλληλη λύση αυτή που του πρότεινες με acces point, αφού θέλει να την κάνει wifi. 
> Τώρα όσον αφορά το δικό μου ενδιαφέρον, είδα ένα νέο ποστ του παιδιού στις 8-2-16 που έλεγε πως την πουλάει σε νέα τιμή 115 ευρώ για να φύγει. 
> Πράγματι σε αυτή την τιμή είναι ευκαιρία, η συγκεκριμένη κάμερα.
> Λοιπόν που είναι το μεμπτό;



Γιατί τότε έβαλες αρνητική ψήφο στην απάντηση του;
Κατά λάθος;

----------


## angelkos

sorry φίλε μου μόλις τώρα το είδα. Να είσαι βέβαιος ότι έγινε κατά λάθος. Ουτε καν το είδα. κανένα πρόβλημα. Θα το διορθώσω τώρα αμέσως

----------

kioan (16-02-16)

----------


## kioan

Παρεξήγησις λοιπόν. Όλα καλά!  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------

